# Let the bonding begin!!



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

So I have Millie and Amos in the crate. It is going to be very noisy as the cage rattles a lot when they move about. Poor Amos - I knew he wasn't dominate when I bonded Pickles and him. Millie has humped him a few times and he just lies there. Wee darlin'. Not a lot of chasing or a lot of humping happening. Amos has sat in the same area the whole time. Going to add Pickles in 10 minutes. I think the whole thing will go mad then. She is definitely the dominate one. Amos will probably get brave with her in. Only 3 humps so far. Praying that Pickles will be a good girl and well behaved I imagine she will be terrified as she hates being in the house. She may very well just sit in the corner and shake. It really upsets when when she does this and it is the reason why I don't bring them inside. I'll put an update up when Pickles is added.:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

4pm
Going well. Amos decided to start nipping both Pickles and Millie a number of times on their face. That's all that they have done. No humping, chasing, fur pulling since all 3 together  Millie has fallen asleep a few times. Pickles starting to relax a little.
Put hay and some nuggets. There was no problems. I then threw in some bunny bikkies and again no problem. They each had some - Millie sitting by Pickles while eating hers :001_smile: So I think it must be going good!! No aggression at all.
Since they are doing so good - do I get them into the shed quicker? I am going to sleep on sofa tonight so I am with them ... just in case lol. I am astonished at how well it is going. I know that once I get them into the shed - things will change slightly but I am prepared for that.
Looks like Miss Millie will soon be living with Pickles and Amos and that pleases me very much


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds like there doing really well  The best bit is when they start cuddling!

Don't jump ahead of yourself just yet though  They are just in the crate atm meaning they have no space to fight about. Another day in the crate and when there is NO tiffs at all then you can move them up a size into another crate etc. If tiffs start and become really bad then you have to go back a step and downgrade them.

It sounds like there doing really well so far, but dont take your eyes off them.. it just takes one to look at the other abit funny and they kick off :lol: believe me lol xx


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I know, it's easy to jump ahead of myself lol  Actually the crate is about 3 foot long - so fairly big. Right now They are all in the corner together. Right next to each other. Millie is wet as she decided to start humping over and over again ... after me saying they were so good lol. Typical 
I'm waiting for the cuddles - I think that may come soon since they are all laying next to each other now


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds like they are doing well. Humpings expected as a domiance thing and does calm down but you will always have one humping another 

One thing you are doing wrong though is that u havent posted pictures yet! This is the most important thing ever if u want them to bond  :lol: x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

lol - I have taken photos - but the crate is in front of the sideboard where the lead is for the camera Didn't want to move the cage. : All 3 are laying down beside each other - they were sleeping but my cat came downstairs and when they knew she was in the room, they woke - still all in the same place. They won't be great photos as they are behind wire but I will load them as soon as I can.
No humping since last time I wrote here. Pickles is finally looking chilled ... something I have never seen in her in the house. So that is lovely.
Jacqui


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great Jax, I am glad they are doing so well  Kept checking my phone all day for texts just incase!

I would stick to what I said originally, dont try to make it any quicker, you could end up pushing your luck  
Told you it would be ok! Much easier with a plan to work to? 

Will keep checking my phone tomorrow aswell so if you need anything, just send me a text, ok  

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks ... do you mean Heidi to keep them in the house another day and night? I was thinking about letting them out of the cage tomorrow in the kitchen to see how it goes. I prefer the kitchen as there are no wires they can get at. Wowzer - Millie is grooming Pickles now!! Brilliant. Anyway if you get a chance to reply Heidi regarding keeping them in another day and night - would appreciate it I've put photos up in another thread.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Another update - Monday 2.55pm
The bonding is going well. I was woken by them a few times during the night but gave a quick spray and it settled down. I let them free-range in the kitchen this morning with not problems at all. Then moved the crate into the shed. There was no humping or biting - it was very calm. Let them loose about noon and there have just been a few wee hiccups. Amos nipping Pickles and Millie. No chasing at all  Was surprised by that.
They are all sleeping now. Millie is sitting on the top shelf away from the other 2. I am letting her do this for now as it's probably needed with all the changes she's had. She is happy enough and often is sprawled out sleeping. Nothing puts her off her food at all!! She eats and eats so I know I will have to monitor eating times in the shed as she would have eaten all of the food I put in last night for the 3 of them.
I am shocked at how 'easy' it has been. It's not ov er yet though lol
Jacqui


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Becareful, you sound abit like ur rushing. It sounds like it is going well but the slightest noise, smell etc can set them off so please becareful  xx


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Crikey - it's a bit too late for me to put them back into the cage. They have had free run of the shed since noon ish. There were a few chases and Amos did some nipping - but minimal. Other than that - everything has been grand.
I have kitchen window open all day and the back door. Shed is right at my window. I was going out every 15 minutes after that. I sat with them when they were first out in the shed for 3 hours. It is raining now and I have their half and half door closed but I am going out regularly to check them. If I have moved too quickly - them I am not sure what to do now. There has been no aggression at all. No fur pulling at all either. I think if I put them back into their cage - I would make things worse for them.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Millie still mainly staying in the to tier. I have been spending feeding time there and sitting in off and of during the day. Pickles is the culprit for causing hassle. Amos is a wee sweetie pie. Pickles will chase Millie. When they are eating - it's only Amos and Millie who eat at the bowl. Pickles hides because she is afraid that I am in the shed. I leave the half door open and back door and as soon as i hear a kuffuel, I run out and it is generally Pickles chasing. I keep going in to sit to give Millie an opportunity to go on the floor. I think the more she's down - the happier she will be and the more accepted she will be by Pickles and Amos  There is no fighting at all nor has there been.
Jacqui


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I think you might have moved a little quick. Putting them back in the cage for the night wont do any halm. It sounds like they are defending their little areas in the shed  this is normal as rabbits fight over space. There will always be a little chase now and again but only every so often, and urs sound a little too often. Is each rabbit staying in their own little corner of the shed? If so then they arent ready and will defend there area.

If i were you, i would bob them back into the cage for a night and make sure there is no scuffs at all. Once there isnt any, then they can be up graded. Your shed needs to be 'descented' too if you had 2 rabbits living in it before and another is about to move in. Just make sure to scrub everywhere with vinegar and water and it should be okay. When i put my 3 in a hutch, they would kick off if there was the littlest bit left unscrubbed! As soon as i got every corner and wall they settled really nicely. 

Scatter feeding is probs best for now too, as no one will push the other out the way and there will be no defending a bowl  I do it all the time with my rabbits and mice. Its nice for them too as they have to dig around and find the food so its very natural for them  xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done Jax, you are doing well.
I have to say I disagree with Paws&Claws as you know from my texts  I think putting them back in the crate will just unsettle them, especially as Pickles is so afraid of being in the house. You have disinfected and vinegared the shed so everything is ok there. From what you have said they are settling boundries, getting used to the idea of sharing space. As long are there are no fights and they are all getting a share of the food then I dont see a problem with letting them sort themselves. It wouldnt be a bad idea to scatter the food tho 

Mine have their little areas that they like, but they also share all of the shed. Mclaren loves the shelf by the door, Darwin the shelf by the window etc etc, but they also lay spread out together. For the first week Gypsy wouldnt allow Jana through the dog flap into the run, she would chase her back in, now she is out there as much as everyone else  They just need time 
You are the best one to judge your rabbits, if you think they are settled with each otherm not stressed about it then thats what counts, not how quick you move them to a bigger space.

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Well done Jax, you are doing well.
> I have to say *I disagree with Paws&Claws *as you know from my texts  I think putting them back in the crate will just unsettle them, especially as Pickles is so afraid of being in the house. You have disinfected and vinegared the shed so everything is ok there. From what you have said they are settling boundries, getting used to the idea of sharing space. As long are there are no fights and they are all getting a share of the food then I dont see a problem with letting them sort themselves. It wouldnt be a bad idea to scatter the food tho
> 
> Mine have their little areas that they like, but they also share all of the shed. Mclaren loves the shelf by the door, Darwin the shelf by the window etc etc, but they also lay spread out together. For the first week Gypsy wouldnt allow Jana through the dog flap into the run, she would chase her back in, now she is out there as much as everyone else  They just need time
> ...


 :lol: Sounds like you know more then me about these little ones! Glad you've got some better advice!  xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry Paws&Claws, have been chatting to Jax. I found that my group settled much more once they were in the shed and could find their own space, and with Pickles being so scared in the house, she wouldnt settlem, and so neither would the others I think.

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. Paws, Heidi gave her number and we have been texting regarding the bonding  Heidi, I was just about to text you but came here first. Things not going too bad with the bond. Millie is still mostly on the shelf though I have seen her on the floor a few times.
I am still going in for half hours throughout the day and evening I am just in now from nearly an hour. Pickles will lunge at Millie at times. Tonight they all ate from the same dish - which is really good for Pickles as she is so nervous. I will scatter their food then too I do scatter the nuggets nightly but give Millie hers on her shelf
Tonight I took a big chance and opened their run. They haven't been in it since the bond and I can't get into my run at all. It is a big heavy metal run with an entrance from inside the shed. So if they had a scrap, I couldn't get to them unless I actually lifted it up. I could manage that - so I felt it was ok. I lifted the door to the run and my heart was in my mouth....:frown2:
Well, it went well Pickles did lunge a number of times. I expected that - but Pickles went into the dig box and dug for a period. Amos and Millie did a lot of running about. It was ok. I hadn't a clue about how I would get them back in - but I did after about an hour and closed the door.
Things going good


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Wow you are moving quickly with them, hope they continue to behave. Just becareful they don't have a big fight out in the shed, if you can't supervise them out there this early on its abit of a risk. How are they now?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> :lol: Sounds like you know more then me about these little ones! Glad you've got some better advice!  xx


I would have said the same as you personally x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I found with mine that keeping them in the bathroom which was a small room was stressing them out as they couldn't get away from each other, when I put them in the conservatory they were much better as they could have time out and hide in tunnels/boxes etc when things got too much. 

In the bathroom Lottie was so stressed that she kept lunging and biting Alan when he wasn't even bothering her, she was much calmer in a bigger space with places to hide and after about a week they were cuddling and grooming each other.

Sounds like your doing a good job, just keep an eye on them and I'm sure all will be fine in the end


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

It seems it can be so tricky with them. Is it usually harder the more you bond? ie 3 harder than 2? I would imagine it would be.
I'm a bit apprehensive about it all, id feel awful if it went wrong


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> It seems it can be so tricky with them. Is it usually harder the more you bond? ie 3 harder than 2? I would imagine it would be.
> I'm a bit apprehensive about it all, id feel awful if it went wrong


Personally I believe it depends on the rabbits involved, I have bonded 2 trios now one took me about 3 months before the bond was 100%, whereas the other bond took all of 5 mins before we had mutual grooming and snuggling 

I'm going to be bonding a group of 5 in a couple weeks so hopefully that goes just as smoothly


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have put a post in a new thread saying - 'Good news'. It will update you all about what is going on. All is going well. Millie is not snuggled up with Pickles and Amos - yet - but she is well as she has been seen sitting close to one or the other.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I found with mine that keeping them in the bathroom which was a small room was stressing them out as they couldn't get away from each other, when I put them in the conservatory they were much better as they could have time out and hide in tunnels/boxes etc when things got too much.
> 
> In the bathroom Lottie was so stressed that she kept lunging and biting Alan when he wasn't even bothering her, she was much calmer in a bigger space with places to hide and after about a week they were cuddling and grooming each other.
> 
> Sounds like your doing a good job, just keep an eye on them and I'm sure all will be fine in the end


Thats how mine are! 
And with Jax's Pickles being so stressed in the house I personally thought it would be worse to keep them in a small space 

Mine in a small space just lunged at each other just for moving! Once they had the shed they settled down and just walked away if they needed to 

*Heidi*


----------

